# Probleme nouveau DD, partition impossible



## jdelcroix (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous,
Je suis un peu nouveau dans le monde de la pomme, j'ai achete aujourd'hui un disque dur externe  "WD My passport" d' 1Tera, probleme, je sais que je dois le partitionner mais je ne trouve pas la solution !! (je m'explique)

Je peux voir le DD dans l'utilitaire de disque, je peux choisir le mode de partition que je veux créer, donc je tape le nom que je souhaite donner a la partition, je le mets en format MS-DOS (au cas ou je voudrais également l'utiliser sur windows) le probleme est que quand je clic sur appliquer, l'utilitaire de disque me mets :


*La partition a échoué*
La partition a échoué. Erreur*:

Impossible de démonter le disque.




Je cherche depuis pas mal de temps mais je ne trouve pas la solution !! 

J'ai installe les applications fournies avec le DD mais je ne peux pas ajouter de fichier dessus et il sort de la boite (aucune autre connexion avec un autre ordo ou mac)..

Merci pour votre aide et bonne journee a tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2012)

Alors deux choses :

1) Le message d'erreur : tu éjectes le disque à la mimine (mais sans le débrancher, of course) avant de lancer utilitaire de disque. Ton partitionnement échoue parce que le logiciel est incapable de le faire (peut-être un problème d'autorisations).

2) les applications fournies avec : un bon conseil, tu jettes et tu oublies, elles posent plus de problèmes qu'elles n'en règlent.


----------



## storme (20 Décembre 2012)

jdelcroix a dit:


> je le mets en format MS-DOS (au cas ou je voudrais également l'utiliser sur windows)



Dans ce cas la, exFat serrais plutôt recommandé pour éviter la limitation des fichiers à 4 Go.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2012)

storme a dit:


> Dans ce cas la, exFat serrais plutôt recommandé pour éviter la limitation des fichiers à 4 Go.



Sauf que toutes les versions de Windows ne supportent pas exFAT (et que certaines ont besoin d'un add-on pour le supporter) !


----------



## storme (20 Décembre 2012)

À partir de Windows XP SP2, ce qui est déjà pas mal.


----------



## jdelcroix (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour vos reponses si rapide, le probleme est toujours la ! J'avais installe les application du disque dur parce que justement il ne fonctionnait pas, je croyais que le probleme vennait peut etre de la mais apres les avoir installees, j'ai bien vu que non !

Donc  j'ai suivis tes conseils et elles sont au bac ! 

Mais le probleme est toujours la !! Je me demande si ca ne serait pas parce qu'en formatant le DD, il veut supprimer les fichiers se trouvant deja sur le disque (fichier d'origine)

J'ai lu que si mon DD etait d'un format spécial, je ne pouvais absolument pas supprimer les fichiers se trouvant dessus sous peine de le tuer ! :s (nouveau d' 1T, ca me ferait mal !)

Des idees ? merci de votre aide 

Bonne journee a tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2012)

jdelcroix a dit:


> J'ai lu que si mon DD etait d'un format spécial, je ne pouvais absolument pas supprimer les fichiers se trouvant dessus sous peine de le tuer ! :s (nouveau d' 1T, ca me ferait mal !)



Alors là, un seul remède : le SAV de WD, parce que s'ils commencent à vendre des disques utilisant un format propriétaire, la moindre des choses serait d'expliquer à l'acheteur comment l'utiliser avec sa machine !


----------



## storme (20 Décembre 2012)

jdelcroix a dit:


> J'ai lu que si mon DD etait d'un format spécial, je ne pouvais absolument pas supprimer les fichiers se trouvant dessus sous peine de le tuer !



Dans ce cas la, c'est retour à l'envoyeur


----------



## brunnno (20 Décembre 2012)

Souvent, les disques qui contiennent des programmes Windows à installer sont partitionnés en deux :
une partition "informatable" et une autre "normale"

Es-tu sûr d'avoir essayé de formater la bonne ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------

Autre solution :

essaye le formatage depuis Windows...


----------

